
I was a master of my Commodore 64 way more than I am of my iPhone - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/mastering-tools
======
vmorgulis
I miss my Amstrad CPC 464 and Atari ST too.

The stack of softwares is too deep nowadays to control everything excepting in
the world of microcontrollers.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Indeed. Which is why recreational programming on Amstrads is still fun :)

Check out [http://www.cpcwiki.eu/forum/](http://www.cpcwiki.eu/forum/) and
[https://github.com/Octoate/cpc-sdcc-rom](https://github.com/Octoate/cpc-sdcc-
rom) for some good starting points.

Amstrads can still be had on eBay for reasonable money, and one can gradually
buy enough hardware to make a fun system. I just obtained a floppy drive
interface that I plan to use to connect an SD-card floppy simulator to my 464
... fun times :)

~~~
vmorgulis
This is great.

I've seen a modern OS for 6128 but I can't find the link.

There is this kind of spirit in the Forth language. I try to build something
around it.

~~~
duncan_bayne
You're probably thinking of SymbOS?

[http://www.cpcwiki.eu/index.php/SymbOS](http://www.cpcwiki.eu/index.php/SymbOS)

Screenshot here:

[http://www.cpcwiki.eu/imgs/7/73/Symbos21cpc.gif](http://www.cpcwiki.eu/imgs/7/73/Symbos21cpc.gif)

